# Fenix P3D Premium 100 abuse.



## Esthan (Nov 24, 2007)

I started having some fun with Fenix P3D by checking the waterproofness
few days ago. Fenix was inserted into a bottle filled with water, where it
has spent ca. 6 hours. Since there was hardly any Pressure inside the bottle
I did not expect P3D to leak. It didn't.

Here is the setup.






Part Two coming right up.


----------



## Esthan (Nov 24, 2007)

Before I start please excuse me following:
- quality of some pics - those were done by night while holding my Stafford on a leash
- lack of some photos - there was no chance to make those
- image sizes - those a weird for a sole purpose of showing maximum details.

Let's start,
Since the owner allowed me to abuse Fenix P3D, I made a photo of it, before I started having some fun 
with it.





I decided to use the same schema and route as I did with the SureFire G2L in the past.
Unfortunately, the weather changed the environment and this test has not been as the one before.
Fortunately I'm able to improvise. Test A to D have been done by dragging P3D on the ground

*Test A: 400m walk on stony ground.*

Once I came to the place I've got a bit disappointed because the stones from a long forgotten railroad
have been covered with leaves and snow. P3D has not been punished as I intended, but I made the whole
trek twice, just for confidence that it got some beating.










Here I've encountered first problems. Compared to G2L, Fenix has got a flat surface, because of the
the paracord wrapping stands out of the body and protects it from getting the damage it ought to
get. In G2, wrapping was behind the head - protected by it - hence head got damaged. I also had 
to stiff the knot to make it hold tight - because of that P3D could not rotate and some parts of it
got more punished than others.

Results:
- P3D still works
- Switch works

*Test B: 200m walk on pavement.*

Here everything went as in G2L test, for there was no snow there. Here Is how P3D looked after the test:









During the test, I've thrown P3D at least two times at +-3m height and allowed to fall freely on the ground.

Results:
- P3D still works
- Switch works

*Test C: 1200m Dirt & Water (Or Swamp if You will)*

Environment changed dramatically here. In previous test I've had a dry abrasive environment, and this time
It has was compact mud with lots of puddles. I was just about to get mad at my own thoughtlessness but
I got the idea that in such a swampy environment a good test can be made - for example waterproofness.
Below a pic of the environment where P3D made it's trek.










As You see, there was no easy living for P3D, virtually every 2m P3D landed in a different puddle. It lasted
for ca. 1200m. As on the Pavement test I've allowed myself to throw P3D in the air for a free fall. Please 
excuse me for not posting any pics, how did P3D looked after it.

Results:
- P3D still works
- Switch works*

* But there was a problem with the head. Although the switch was OK, P3D had a problem detecting low 
levels and couldn't be switched on those. Tightening the head allowed access to Turbo modes - no problems
here. Normally by unscrewing the head a one could enter low modes - this time it went off. This problem
was repeatable, but it could be fixed by tightening the head, loosening with one full turn and tightening 
again. I think that a mixture of water and dirt made it to the threads causing some problems. 

*Test D: min. 2000m walk on roads/pavement/kerbs*

I admit that I had no lust go make my way home through the swamp from test C, more so after my SF10X
died away and I had no spares. So I decided to make my way home through suburbs. I thought, that if
P3D held till now it can take a fair bit more. For at least 2km I've dragged it on roads, pavement, kerbs
etc (hard ground).

I've encountered a problem here as well. P3D went off for ca. 1 sec after each fall from 2 to 3m height. 
It's ok now, so I do not worry much about it now. 

In this test, P3D has taken at least 10 landings on concrete alike ground from 2 to 3m height - and it continued
to work.

Results:
- P3D still works
- Switch works

Some pics and conclusions:

When I made it to bus stop I found out that I'll be faster on foot than with a bus. At this point I decided to give
P3D a rest. I've inserted it in my rucksack as it was and went home.

Here's what it looked like 45 minutes later:





It's not easy to see it on my pics, but lanyard survived it all  Just before photo shooting I've decided
to clean P3D in hot water. It's hard to believe, but after taking so much punishment the lanyard said 
goodbye to me because of hot water.

Here are some detailed pics of abused P3D parts:

*Head + Body*





*Head:*









*Body:*





*Switch:*









And of course a proof, that after all that it still works and is ready for more action:





Long conclusion:
As You see, P3D has taken a lot of damage on the edges. This was expected, for those parts are always
endangered with damage. But body made it little to no losses - and IMO that shows the quality of anodizing
used by Fenix. Not to forget is the fact, that during test C P3D made at least 500m underwater, + snow, 
+ ice *and did not let any water inside !* Glass is feeling good as well and P3D is still usable.

Short conclusion:
*Fenix P3D is tough like stone and can be relied upon!*


*And an after bath movie as a proof that P3D has got all modes and works fine.*


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice, kinds reminds me of that G2 abuse test thread.


----------



## Esthan (Nov 24, 2007)

:naughty:

I've improved it a bit :]


----------



## Lobo (Nov 24, 2007)

Very cool test! And I thought it reminded me of the G2L test. 

Don't take this as critisism, this is just actually nitpicking, but maybe you should try to make a standardized test and stick to it? I think the G2L an P3 test differed a bit, the G2L getting a harder watertest(in a river at deeper depth instead of a bottle as the P3) but the P3 got a tougher droptest(don't think you dropped the G2 from 3m repeatedly?). It's easier to compare lights then.
Again, don't take it as critisism, it's just some minor details. I really appreciate all the hard work that you must have made to make this test(and it's not easy when the environment and weather is not constant). There so much take about quality, reliability etc when it comes to different lights, but no one has actually made comparative tests (as far as I know at least).

Just feel sorry for the poor *******s that lends you their lights. 
Thanks again!


----------



## coral_seas (Nov 24, 2007)

Tough test :goodjob: 
You can be sure, I'll never lend you one of my flashlights!


----------



## Bonky (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn bro those are crazy tests!! I wish there were more like this.. this is a true test.


----------



## Esthan (Nov 24, 2007)

Lobo, I try to standardize, believe me.

This kind of testing is new to me and few more attempts are needed before
I develop a fixed scheme that allows me to remain "uninfluenced" by external
conditions. These test I'm currently doing are just attempts and as You know 
practice makes the master 

Other thing is time - unfortunately I do not have much of it lately  Dive test 
takes a lot of time....


----------



## Lobo (Nov 24, 2007)

Esthan said:


> Lobo, I try to standardize, believe me.
> 
> This kind of testing is new to me and few more attempts are needed before
> I develop a fixed scheme that allows me to remain "uninfluenced" by external
> ...



Well, you're completely right. When I think about it, it can't be easy to make a test like this from start and then stick with it. As you said, practice makes perfect.

It's very cool that you makes test like theese, I don't think I've seen anything similar before. :goodjob:


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 24, 2007)

great work Esthan!

i'm impressed the glass lens didn't crack at all due to the 10 drops from 2-3meters height.

is the P3D top heavy, did it land on the head during each drop?


----------



## daveman (Nov 24, 2007)

Esthan, you're one crazy SOB with one hardass Fenix light to spare. A rather appropriate pair. 

I hope your review will finally convert some naysayers who make a sport of undermining Fenix's construction. THIS P3D WAS A BRICKHOUSE.


----------



## abvidledUK (Nov 24, 2007)

Now for the "Washing Machine" test ?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow, sure did rough it up. Looks like it took more abuse than I would of expected. The Tank1 would be more suited to this kind of treatment and useage but you showed the P3D despite it's small dimensions will put up with quite a bit! More abuse than I would put my lights through, on purpose or not!


----------



## 1 what (Nov 24, 2007)

Mmmmmmmm , I'm inspired!
Nothing like the smell of technology abuse to excite a man.
Since I'm the proud father of a Tesla coil I now have the urge to see a P3D (and a T1) struck by lightning! 




I wonder if the drivers would survive?
But there is no way I'm going to do that to my units (since I haven't even taken delivery of the T1 yet).
How about it Four7's?
Tom.


----------



## daveman (Nov 24, 2007)

1 what said:


> Mmmmmmmm , I'm inspired!
> Nothing like the smell of technology abuse to excite a man.
> Since I'm the proud father of a Tesla coil I now have the urge to see a P3D (and a T1) struck by lightning!
> 
> ...


In spite of my curiosity, I do think subjecting our flashlights to lightning strikes is approaching the edge of vanity; no one will ever go through that kind of environment with his light, and if the unlucky lad should find himself in such a predicament, whether or not his light still works would be of little concern.


----------



## Esthan (Nov 25, 2007)

THE_dAY said:


> great work Esthan!
> 
> i'm impressed the glass lens didn't crack at all due to the 10 drops from 2-3meters height.
> 
> is the P3D top heavy, did it land on the head during each drop?



I'm aware of the HDS head weakness so P3D landed at least 5 times on the head and still holds. No mercy


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Nov 25, 2007)

Great job with the flashlight torture 

Thanks for sharing. 


:twothumbs


----------



## Esthan (Nov 25, 2007)

Please excuse me, but I found it funny enough to film it. Here I present You the
worlds first remote controlled Fenix P3D (after spending at least 14h in my freezer)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwii6g59Hwk

Please note, that during it's stay in the freezer it was turned on the low level,
after I've shaken the bottle to see if it's iced P3D turned off and started 
changing levels after pushing the body (not the switch !). Since It's not 
frozen completely I've reinserted it in the fridge.

What does that prove ? 
Theoretically - It proves that P3D responds well to low temp environment
Practically - It proves little to nothing aside of it's current owners silliness


----------



## Lobo (Nov 25, 2007)

Esthan said:


> Please excuse me, but I found it funny enough to film it. Here I present You the
> worlds first remote controlled Fenix P3D (after spending at least 14h in my freezer)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwii6g59Hwk
> ...


----------



## Gaffle (Nov 25, 2007)

This light has the HA III anodizing, right? That head is impressively beat up.


----------



## rizky_p (Nov 25, 2007)

that is just simply crazy, but i am really glad that YOU did it. I own P3D and now i knows how tough it is.


----------



## Esthan (Nov 25, 2007)

Here is the last video for today from my abuse of P3D - namely freeing it from
the bottle it put it in, filled with water and inserted in my freezer. It switched
from low through med and high to strobe - I think that there was enough heat
to stop water from freezeing, for in the video shown befoer more water seemed
to be freezed. All in all P3D survived ca. 20h in my freezer - nice 

Please forgive the poor video quality - I need to learn a thing or two about those.
P3D behaved weirdly - it flickered on each mode - but that seems normal 
on weak batteries. Once I inserted new ones P3D worked flawlessly.

Here is the link:http://youtube.com/watch?v=c_E5rz6LiLM


----------



## techwg (Nov 25, 2007)

I should donate to the global protection of flashlights fund! What a traumatic experience you put this poor flashlight through lol. It just goes to show, that fenix can really hold its own. People i know say "fenix ... i would never trust it with my life, only a surefire can be trusted" well i dont use my surefire for a long time now, i decided that from what people say that fenix can hold its own perfectly fine. and this thread just goes to prove it.

Thanks


----------



## greenLED (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice testing, Esthan!!



Esthan said:


> Here I present You the
> worlds first remote controlled Fenix P3D (after spending at least 14h in my freezer)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwii6g59Hwk



When you squeeze the bottle, the increased water pressure pushes the switch inwards and activates the light. It'd the same effect you'd get if you took it diving.


If there's a next time :devil: Maybe add a split ring to the tail and attach the lanyard there? That'd expose the body better to your abuse. 




Gaffle said:


> This light has the HA III anodizing, right? That head is impressively beat up.


HA anodizing protects mostly against abrasion, not direct impact. If the metal under the (relatively) thin anodized layer is soft, it'll ding regardless of the type of anodize.


----------



## JKL (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice test Esthan.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Esthan (Nov 25, 2007)

GreenLED,

There will not only be next time but also next times :devil: Once I get some rest
I'll be ordering an inexpensive HAII flashlight for max 10-15$ at Kai or DX. I need 
to verify my testing methods with something that has a chance of getting broke
and/or nonoperational  

P.S.
I'm still looking for a Fenix T1 donator


----------



## Lobo (Nov 25, 2007)

Esthan said:


> P.S.
> I'm still looking for a Fenix T1 donator



You might ask 4seven(guy behind fenix-store), I think he was looking for some testers in the Fenix T1-thread.


----------



## WadeF (Nov 25, 2007)

Was the Surefire G2 even dropped at all? If you have the budget, get a Surefire LED, like a L1, 6PL, and put it through similar testing, throwing it up in the air, etc. I recently saw a Surefire that was dropped and it broke the tail switch, and that was a single drop. I think it still turned on with a tail twist. 

I think if anyone questions Fenix's toughness the need to look at this topic. There have been many reports of Fenix lights going through washing machines, and even dryers, and they still work.


----------



## scottaw (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't tell me how tough my fenix is, i'll have to sell my "tougher" lights for lack of use.... Oh who am i kidding now i just have more lights in edc rotation.


----------



## Lobo (Nov 25, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Was the Surefire G2 even dropped at all? If you have the budget, get a Surefire LED, like a L1, 6PL, and put it through similar testing, throwing it up in the air, etc. I recently saw a Surefire that was dropped and it broke the tail switch, and that was a single drop. I think it still turned on with a tail twist.
> 
> I think if anyone questions Fenix's toughness the need to look at this topic. There have been many reports of Fenix lights going through washing machines, and even dryers, and they still work.



I believe he used a LED(G2L) in the first test.

And I agree about people saying that Fenix(or any other quality chinese manufacturer) aren't realible, that Surefire is the only brand that people can depend their lives on etc. It's BS, Fenix etc can be just as good. 

There is a difference between perceived quality and real quality. Surefire has been around and used and abused for years. They have gotten a reputation, and deservedly so, to be tough. And add marketing and the fact that military etc uses them (no chance they would use a chinese manufacturer...), and people believe that they are the only light that they can "trust their lives on". I think a good simile is what people thought about japanese cars years ago. It's good to have real test like this one to get to know the truth. This is the only test along with the "clicky failure-poll" that I've seen manufacturers quality been compared on equal grounds.


----------



## Esthan (Nov 26, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Was the Surefire G2 even dropped at all? If you have the budget, get a Surefire LED, like a L1, 6PL, and put it through similar testing, throwing it up in the air, etc. I recently saw a Surefire that was dropped and it broke the tail switch, and that was a single drop. I think it still turned on with a tail twist.
> 
> I think if anyone questions Fenix's toughness the need to look at this topic. There have been many reports of Fenix lights going through washing machines, and even dryers, and they still work.




G2L has been flying in the air, but less frequently. Since I first write it down 
in polish and then in english I might have skipped this part in G2L post. 

As for 4sevens I've already asked about lending me one T1 for some tests, 
and currently I'm waiting for a reply.


----------



## daveman (Nov 26, 2007)

I wonder what will become of this little P3D after the torture.


----------



## WadeF (Nov 26, 2007)

What would be really nasty, throw it up in the air and swing at it with an aluminum bat.  If it worked after a shock like that, how tougher do they really need to be?


----------



## Esthan (Nov 26, 2007)

Two options:
- If it stays by me: EDC with character (I'll give it to someone)
- If the donating dealer requests it, then probably: Display at fairs (or other marketing purposes).

WadeF, maybe I'll drive a car over it :]


----------



## WadeF (Nov 26, 2007)

Esthan said:


> WadeF, maybe I'll drive a car over it :]


 
That's where the thinner walls of the P3D, compared to some other lights, maybe a problem. It would be an interesting test, and a test I would expect the T1 to pass, but I'm not sure about a P3D.  However, I've been impressed by what the P3D has survived so far.


----------



## Esthan (Nov 26, 2007)

Tires do not create that much pressure so I expect P3D to survive it.


----------



## Gaffle (Nov 26, 2007)

Lets do some rough estimates. How many years worth of damage did Esthan do in say 2 hours? I am thinking like 30!


----------



## daveman (Nov 26, 2007)

Gaffle said:


> Lets do some rough estimates. How many years worth of damage did Esthan do in say 2 hours? I am thinking like 30!


For an EDC with a normal/middle class life, that's at least 10 years worth of time on the P3D. But if that P3D is in Tom Hanks' pocket floating to that island in Cast Away with its owner, I expect it would be roughed up to a comparable degree. And survive too!!!


----------



## bluecrow76 (Nov 26, 2007)

I knew I liked my Fenix lights... thanks for increasing my confidence in them! :twothumbs


----------



## Esthan (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd be careful with such calculations. Whereas body has received quite a lot of
damage the inner parts were not subjugated to that much stress... Also, driver
and LED have not been tested for durability at all (IMO).

It's high time to build an EMP generator


----------



## 1 what (Nov 27, 2007)

My offer to expose a P3D and T1 to high energy pulsed fields and very high voltage strikes still stands. All I need is some kind soul to "donate" the flashlights since I'm not going to risk mine. I probably did not make this clear enough in my earlier post.
For what it's worth "theory" says they should be safe due to the shielding effect of the case especially if the driver board is beneath a heat sink for the LED....but you can't always trust theory.


----------



## THE OFF (Nov 27, 2007)

OH!!! SM MAN!!


----------



## WadeF (Nov 27, 2007)

Esthan said:


> Whereas body has received quite a lot of
> damage the inner parts were not subjugated to that much stress...


 
You mean throwing the light up in the air and letting it fall many times, enough to beat the heck out of the body, denting it, chipping it, scratching it, over and over, wouldn't put stress on the inner parts? I don't see how you would put more stress on the inner parts in real world testing. I can't imagine anything happening to my lights that would be close to what you put that P3D through, so I'm feeling pretty good about my lights holding up for a very long time.


----------



## Esthan (Nov 27, 2007)

You made a good point there.

But I still think on how can I put the electronic/
contacts etc under stress or age it a bit.


----------



## 1 what (Nov 27, 2007)

How about removing the batteries and feeding the flashlight with the output of a transformer and half wave rectifer without filter a filter Cap so that it gets a diet of 50Hz 6V spikes? That would be like turning it on and off 50 times a second (30,000 times in 10 mins). If it survives this you could increase the voltage....cruel enough?


----------



## WadeF (Nov 27, 2007)

I've heard the P3D can handle a lot of voltage, 18v maybe? 9v should be no problem.


----------



## Esthan (Nov 27, 2007)

I've seen it perform very well on 3,7V.

This is a very good flashlight.


----------



## greenstuffs (Nov 27, 2007)

i would expect no less for the money the light costs.


----------



## Lobo (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Esthan, don't know if you allready got a T1 or have seen this, but otherwise, you might check this out.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=171926


----------



## chibato (Nov 27, 2007)

I swear you guys must work for Fenix; otherwise, you are just sick, sick, sick... I love it.


----------



## WadeF (Nov 27, 2007)

As impressive as the P3D is, imagine what the T1 could handle? I've seen some more pictures of it in hand and it's beefy looking light.


----------



## Esthan (Nov 28, 2007)

I've sent a PM and an E-mail to 4 sevens but still no reply from him


----------



## Lobo (Nov 28, 2007)

Esthan said:


> I've sent a PM and an E-mail to 4 sevens but still no reply from him



Post in the other thread and give him a link to your test of SF G2L and Fenix P3D. Surely he'll send one then.


----------



## daveman (Nov 28, 2007)

greenstuffs said:


> i would expect no less for the money the light costs.


Conversely, what would you, or should we, expect of a LED light that say, costs $500? :wave:

Seriously, Greenstuffs, how about giving some credit where credit is due? The P3D is obviously VERY tough, we don't need to refer to its already VERY competitive price to try to take away or diminish this light's quality construction. Thanks.


----------



## ryan84 (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool test. Last week I accidentally left my P1d CE in my pants pocket...it went through the washer and dryer. It came out without a scratch and still works flawlessly.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 29, 2007)

I've heard somewhere that Paul Kim (during a forum meeting a few years ago?) threw a Surefire Beast in the air, where can I find a photo?


----------



## daveman (Nov 29, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> I've heard somewhere that Paul Kim (during a forum meeting a few years ago?) threw a Surefire Beast in the air, where can I find a photo?


Don't know man.


----------



## Avatar28 (Nov 29, 2007)

This thread makes me want to cry seeing such a great light receiving such abuse. On the other hand, it's heartening to know that my light is probably going to survive anything that I'm likely to throw at it.


----------



## MikeSalt (Nov 29, 2007)

In my opinion, this is a failed test. This sort of testing is labelled as 'destructive testing', and the tester has failed to destroy the subject, lol. 

I love the Fenix lights. If this is what a P3D can handle, imagine how tough the P1D-CE twisties are. I used mine at a depth of about 2-3 feet underwater to locate a lost pond-pump component. I didn't even think to worry about it, I knew it would work.


----------



## Esthan (Nov 29, 2007)

I have enough means accessible to either grind it to dust,
melt it, crush to really small thickness, whack it with a 2 
Ton hammer, run up to 1200A through it. 

But that would proof absolutely nothing :devil:


----------



## WadeF (Nov 29, 2007)

Esthan said:


> run up to 1200A through it.


 
Can you send 1200A to the Q5 emitter?


----------



## 1 what (Nov 30, 2007)

I can answer that. I acidentally exposed a Q5WC to 10A once. Didn't even see a brief flash of light. It was a quick and ?painless death.:mecry:


----------



## Esthan (Nov 30, 2007)

Painless for who ? 
LED or You :huh:


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome! :thumbsup: That's some serious testing! 


This is like having to destroy a nice car just to get a Crash-Test rating. :sick2:


----------



## starburst (Dec 1, 2007)

Cool test!!

My LOP-SE Has made two trip's through the washer and dryer (Maytag)
still work's fine. My wife call's it the miracle light now got to get her one
for xmas.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Dec 3, 2007)

I saw your pics I wanted to faint

so i just hugged my P3D and went back to sleep secure in the knowledge that my P3D will survive anything I can put it through because your's did.

You light paid a supreme sacrifice for all P3Ds...AND SURVIVED!

great review/torture test!:thumbsup:


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2007)

I do wonder if the results of this experiment would've turned out differently had the P3D been paired to a "tactical" body made by PEU https://www.fenix-store.com/index.php?cPath=31_80 instead of the stock HA tube from fenix.


----------



## Bushman5 (Dec 12, 2007)

^ i had a Q5 head blow with that 3 cell tac body setup, then a replacement head blew out. Seems the circuitry is different on the Q5 compared to the CE or older P3D's.:mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry:


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2007)

That's horrible, bushman, i'm sure you can get the dealer to replace it for you. Who did you buy it from?


----------



## nanoWatt (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't think a Tesla coil can approach near the current or voltage of a true lightning strike. Lightning can fuse sand into glass.



1 what said:


> My offer to expose a P3D and T1 to high energy pulsed fields and very high voltage strikes still stands. All I need is some kind soul to "donate" the flashlights since I'm not going to risk mine. I probably did not make this clear enough in my earlier post.
> For what it's worth "theory" says they should be safe due to the shielding effect of the case especially if the driver board is beneath a heat sink for the LED....but you can't always trust theory.


----------



## Derek Dean (Dec 14, 2007)

Q: What do you get if you let Esthan subject the new Fenix T-1 to his 20 hour freezer test:

A: Iced T. 

Sorry


----------



## garence (Dec 15, 2007)

It's great to see how well the Fenix P3D puts up with abuse! It's also evident that from an aesthetics standpoint, the ends get chewed up the most... so, I'm wondering if 4sevens has noted this for input to Fenix design? I can see a good case for creating a groove along each end that allows securing of high strength rubber surrounds, to help protect against nicks and scratches.


----------



## MarNav1 (Dec 15, 2007)

I think it's pretty good real world testing myself Esthan. I doubt very many of us would treat our lights in this fashion. I didn't get into the Surefire vs Fenix thing but the light seems pretty tough to me. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## flashy bazook (Dec 15, 2007)

Lobo said:


> Surefire has been around and used and abused for years. They have gotten a reputation, and deservedly so, to be tough. And add marketing and the fact that military etc uses them (no chance they would use a chinese manufacturer...), and people believe that they are the only light that they can "trust their lives on".


 
Actually, I remember reading somewhere that the (US) military has bought Chinese products, I am thinking uniforms (If my memory is correct). 

Also, the military has used foreign rockets (if not Chinese, then Russian) to put satellites in orbit.

Finally, I read some good remarks on Chinese small firearms research, and I wouldn't be surprised if at some point these were exported, if not to the US, then maybe to some smaller but still economically advanced countries.

In the end, reasonable quality plus a super duper price does matter, even to the military!


----------



## flashy bazook (Dec 15, 2007)

Many thanks for the super tough tests on the P3D's.

I don't own any (yet), but I think from the specs and all I read about them they'd make a great bike light (especially when used as a pair).

Now that I see they are also physically tough and darn near waterproof (or as near waterproof as to make no difference) I am even more convinced they'd make GREAT bike lights!

Since I just got the T1 which already has the Q5's, maybe I'll wait for 1 or 2 generations out on the P3D, so I can have the pleasure of the next big jump up in output and runtime from the (then) latest and greatest LED tech. And a light you can use on your bike can also be used in different conditions! (hiking, EDC, etc.).


----------

